# Soft Crate?



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

Does anyone use a soft sided crate, and if so, what kind do you have? 

I would like to have one that is durable, so it does not buckle over or fall on the dog if he moves around inside (or leans against the side). I am thinking of using these for camping and/or inside a hotel room (easier to move around/pack than the large plastic or wire crates.

Suggestions?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have one, but haven't used it! I bought the Midwest canine camper day tripper and it seems to be fine for dogs that aren't going to rip their way out. I am afraid to test it! I have a friend w/ a greyhound and her dog is fine zipped up in hers, but I know my dogs would get out if left alone(I bought it for agility training)
http://www.yourdogsuppliesstore.com/2/Midwest_Canine_Camper_Day_Tripper.html


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

I have been checking them out all week. I think I'm going to go with this one: best pet soft crate . It's for sale on ebay right now for about $75.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I have the NoztoNoz for Dante
http://www.sitstay.com/dog/supplies/serv...productId=40334


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I had a pretty simple one but one swipe and the door was ripped open. I actually prefer my collapsible wire crate for hotels and dog shows b/c I don't have to worry about the dog stressing and ripping out (or another dog ripping IN) and I can stack stuff on top of the crate.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The noztonoz is pretty pricey, especially if a dog was to take one swipe!


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeI had a pretty simple one but one swipe and the door was ripped open. I actually prefer my collapsible wire crate for hotels and dog shows b/c I don't have to worry about the dog stressing and ripping out (or another dog ripping IN) and I can stack stuff on top of the crate.


I had the same problem. I have a smaller one for the cairns and when Dozer was a new puppy (about 18lbs) he split the zipper. I also had a foster Cairn that split the zipper. It was easy to fix though. They do not collapse on the dogs though. I really like having one though, it is very convenient. I am going to get a big one for Dozer now that he is used to being in a crate I do not think he will try to get out. They fold up and you can carrier like a bag.

I have a Guardian one.


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.petedge.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=46652

I have two of these - the large and ex-large. Love them both...for the price, you can't go wrong!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Tent crates are not designed to keep a dog confined if he doesn't want to be. They are meant for the well crated trained dog and even then, someone should always keep an eye on them.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i have this one: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752023 and i like it alot. sturdy, durable, easy to set up and break down, stylish (if that matters), and easy to clean. i like the windows, the dual access, and the pad that comes inside.

however...

tilden did manage to rip the door open in less than 10 minutes. it was my fault (i left the house and hadnt properly acclimated him to it), but i still want to let you know that its possible. i found out much later that petsmart would have allowed me to return it (minus the shipping). now i just use it as a shade/lounge for them in the backyard or when i'm working in the garage.

cassidy's mom has a nice one that is similar to mine. maybe she'll find this thread and chime in.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a Cabana Crate. They aren't made anymore but it was a very good, well-made type and never collapsed... The company that made them (Doggone Good) now makes "pup tents" that serve a similar purpose. 
Actually their tents are on sale right now, they only have XL but they are on sale for $59.99: 
http://www.doggonegood.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=168&ParentCat=12 


I think I also have a NoztoNoz crate, I bought a smaller one for Pooch at Big Lots and I think that was the brand.

To tell you the truth I would not use one when a dog is left alone in the crate. They are VERY easy to rip up, even the well-made ones. My terrier scratched a hole in the Cabana Crate in about 20 minutes when I left the room, I was using it after his hip surgery, and he was fine in it until about a week later when he started to really recover from the surgery... I zipped it up but I left the zippers together near the bottom of the door and he was trying to unzip it by pawing it and he put a big hole in the door... I fixed it (using paw-proof window screening) and later I used the crate for Ginger at a dog camp. She usually is very well behaved so I thought it would be ok for her to stay in the room in it. Unfortunately she didn't agree and she ripped a new even larger hole in the front of the crate. The NoztoNoz crate I didn't use very much, but then I used it to isolate a cat after surgery and the cat tore it open.

So basically I would not really recommend a soft crate/tent unless you are in the room/area with the dog. I would suggest a good quality exercise pen instead. They fold up to about the same size as the soft crates but they are metal. They're a little heavier than the soft crates but not by much. I bought a very nice Midwest electro-coated pen from craigslist after the second time the soft crate was torn and it worked very well for our next dog camp. They come in different heights if you have a dog that jumps. The one I have is 24" which was shoulder height on my Golden but she never tried to jump it. Bianca is two inches taller and she sleeps in the same x-pen every night and does not try to jump it either. You can also buy covers made out of canvas or made out of the same material as the pen, and floors.


Cabana Crate:


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

I think if you are using for overnight stays and you are going to be there while the dog is in it you will be fine as long as your dog is crate trained (which I am sure he is). I would put the crate inside the tent if you are going to use it for camping.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Dozeryou will be fine as long as your dog is crate trained


i agree 100%. now, i would trust tilden completely in this crate - however as a first crate, i think soft crates are a bad idea.


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752023

Like Mom to Gia and Tiden, I have this one and it works very nicely for my mature border collie who is very motion sensitive... so the window curtains, smaller high screen windows (not inclined to eat out of the screen while laying down) and heavy screen door work great for those dogs that are worried or protective of their crates. It is sturdy (used weekly for several years at class and meets) looks nice, and easy to use. He will unzip it so, so dont forgot to use the latch on the zipper. But the rest of my guys who are more inclined to panic if I am not visible, I have gotten nice foldable wire crates... and then I have complete peace of mind they will be where I left them when I return from checking in or bathroom breaks I have bought a couple brands off the petedge site. they fold down flat and have a handle... so heavier than the soft crate but its a trade off. At Walmart you can get inexpensive wire crate covers for top and sides. I am happy with both these solutions.


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

Thank you very much for the information and links!

Both Misha and Chaos are crate trained; but they (of course) prefer to be out with us. Misha is very "expressive" with her feet, that could be a problem with her breaking out of the soft ones. 

I've been looking online at the foldable wire crates and larger pens, also...space is the consideration for me, too.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have the N2 NoztoNoz: http://www.sitstay.com/dog/supplies/serv...te_13313_13324_

The 42" size was recommended for GSDs, but the next smaller size would have been plenty big enough, even for Keefer, who's in the 80-85 pound range. As you can see, BOTH Dena & Keefer fit in the 42" crate:










*I* could sit in there comfortably with one dog, and squeezed in with both dogs (not recommended, LOL!). The 36" size was more comparable to the Vari Kennels I have, but they suggest you buy soft crates a little roomier. If I knew just how much extra space there was I probably would have bought the smaller size, which is about $20 cheaper.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I have a Midwest Canine Camper (not the day tripper) and I love it!
JBPet Midwest Canine Camper 
I have the 48" crate and its more than enough room for my 60 lb girl. It's light enough and easy to set up. I love the fact that it has flaps for all the windows so you can keep the dog warm or give them privacy from barking "neighbors." I have had it for several years and it's still in great shape. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another.


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

Can't remember the brand since we haven't used it in a while, but the soft crate we bought for Brago for a trip to Florida he was great in......IN the motel room. When we put him in it OUTSIDE, he rolled it like a hamster ball!!!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: OkieAmazonCan't remember the brand since we haven't used it in a while, but the soft crate we bought for Brago for a trip to Florida he was great in......IN the motel room. When we put him in it OUTSIDE, he rolled it like a hamster ball!!!


I now have that picture in my mind. lol.

Those soft sided crates are pricy, but would be perfect for camping!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I bought a cheapo once for my Shadow. It worked pretty good for a few days and then one day after arriving home from the store, apparently she felt the extreme need to greet us at the door....all we hear barreling down the hallway was ka-thud-ka-thud-ka-thud....I made a fast break to figure out what the comotion was and yeah, the "crate" was standing straight up and down....she was walking it end over end down the hall way with her comforter plopping down on top of her every time she made a flip. I nearly died laughing so hard...till I unzipped her and got the most dignified head tilt that said..."careful mom, I do NOT see the humor!"


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm now looking into buying a soft crate for training purposes.

Dakota is very good in her crate and has never tried to get out.

She is in a 42" (42"L x 28" W x 31 H) wire crate and this is a good size for her for overnight and when we are not home. I've seen her sleeping accross the crate vs. the length.

Would a 37" long x 25" wid and 28" high be big enough? Want to use this at trials and training classes and possibly hotel stays. The next size up is 43" L x 28"w x 32 H, a lot more $'s and the box a lot bigger.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just bought a Guardian Gear for about half price off of Amazon. I saw one this weekend and it appeared to be very sturdy. I'm not planning on leaving Jax in it unattended, more of a place for her to escape too at shows/matches.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Caledon said:


> Would a 37" long x 25" wid and 28" high be big enough? Want to use this at trials and training classes and possibly hotel stays. The next size up is 43" L x 28"w x 32 H, a lot more $'s and the box a lot bigger.


Unless she's huge, I think it would be fine. As you can see from my picture posted above I had TWO dogs in the larger size Noz to Noz crate - 42" L x 28" W x 31" H - that's an 80 pound and a 72 pound dog fitting _easily_. I bought it to take Keefer (the larger of the two) to workshops, and if I'd known just how roomy it was I would have bought the next smallest size. Just for kicks, *I* crawled in, and then Keefer came in with me, so it also fits one human and one dog. :laugh:


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Cassidy's Mom, looking at that picture the smaller one should fit.

Dakota is 80 lbs, over 25" high and a long girl.

The store will allow me to buy it and return it if it is not the right fit. They didn't have any set up in the sizes I'm interested in.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i use soft crates (noz2noz) alot, but only for short periods of time, supervised, and travel. the screens do rip with a swipe of sharp nails, and the zippers also break occasionally, but i've had mine (3) for years and a quick trip to fox tent & awning for repair keeps them in top shape. i love them.


----------

